# I sold $300 of vintage glass this morning



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

An antique dealer say my ad on Facebook and stopped this morning. We were both happy with he deal. It included these pieces:


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Jul 10, 2021)

Good for you!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 10, 2021)

pretty glass.  nice collection.  too bad that in today's market. it didn't hold it's store of value.

great that you were both satisfied with the transaction...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

I would have given you double for it, Deb, but I know you don't ship. Shucks, oh well. 

All kidding aside, congrats to you!

Where are you going for dinner tonight?


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Where are you going for dinner tonight?


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

I also gave away this rustic hand made table today. I've been trying to sell it on Marketplace. Every time I moved it, another piece fell off. I put it out front with with a "free" sign, It took about 2 hours, but when I looked out, it was gone. Maybe someone needed firewood.


----------



## Jules (Jul 10, 2021)

Very goood deal for both you.  Great deal for the person that wanted a free table.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> An antique dealer say my ad on Facebook and stopped this morning. We were both happy with he deal. It included these pieces:
> 
> View attachment 173022View attachment 173023View attachment 173024View attachment 173025


Happy to hear of your sale.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2021)

You did well, Deb


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2021)

Love the cobalt blue glassware.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 173035


That's a little extravagant, don't you think?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 10, 2021)

@debodun you did well. A few years back you could have gotten more but you were very lucky to even find a buyer in todays world. 
I'm very happy for you.
 last year when I purged I felt like a weight had been lifted. Just less things to move around and think about.
Keep the photos. It's nice to look back on them once in awhile better than having them sit around. You don't have to dust photos. lol


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 173035


Well that's a $300 grilled cheese sand if I ever saw one.
Good sale, Deb


----------



## Llynn (Jul 10, 2021)

Good for you.


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

Now I have all those empty tables, I filled them up again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 10, 2021)

I have one of those old M Salzman _Purity Above All_ whiskey jugs in my kitchen.

The following account is from a great-grandson of Morris Salzman: "Morris came to this country from Austria in the late 1800s. He was 16 years old, could speak no English, and came alone. He settled in NYC's Lower East Side. By the 1910s he had amassed a small fortune in the liquor business. I have seen a newspaper article saying he stood in the back of a crowded Brooklyn, NY theater where people were buying War Bonds (WW1). People were buying small lots....10's and hundreds of $. He stood and purchased $1,000,000 in US Government War bonds...the crowd gasped in astonishment. That sum was unheard of in that day. He eventually exited the whiskey business due to Prohibition and went into banking, perhaps with his brother Harry.



​


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have one of those old M Salzman _Purity Above All_ whiskey jugs in my kitchen.
> 
> The following account is from a great-grandson of Morris Salzman: "Morris came to this country from Austria in the late 1800s. He was 16 years old, could speak no English, and came alone. He settled in NYC's Lower East Side. By the 1910s he had amassed a small fortune in the liquor business. I have seen a newspaper article saying he stood in the back of a crowded Brooklyn, NY theater where people were buying War Bonds (WW1). People were buying small lots....10's and hundreds of $. He stood and purchased $1,000,000 in US Government War bonds...the crowd gasped in astonishment. That sum was unheard of in that day. He eventually exited the whiskey business due to Prohibition and went into banking, perhaps with his brother Harry.
> 
> ...


How interesting! Is there any whiskey left in the bottle?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 10, 2021)

Glad you got more than 5 bucks.  My sister is into having all that crystal. That kind of stuff never fazed me. I've been seeing that certain Corningware vintage baking dishes with a particular design are worth a *lot* of money. Do you have one of those?


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Glad you got more than 5 bucks.  My sister is into having all that crystal. That kind of stuff never fazed me. I've been seeing that certain Corningware vintage baking dishes with a particular design are worth a *lot* of money. Do you have one of those?


What is the design - there were a LOT of them.


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you for that interesting biographical sketch abdout Mr. Salzman, Aunt Bea. And, no, the jugs are empty.  And I wasn't the one to empty them if that was anyone's next question.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> What is the design - there were a LOT of them.


Deb click on each picture to get a description of what's required for each piece to be considered valuable. Seems like the white with blue design fetches the most, according to the year.
https://www.bing.com/search?q=corningware+worth+a+lot+of+money&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 10, 2021)

that is a good sale debodun, I am happy for you!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 10, 2021)

Good for you Deb.  It must feel good to get rid of things.  As someone said before I loved the blue things too.  But I have more than enough of my own but its hard not to collect more.  Trying to limit myself to the Blue Polish Pottery now.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Love the cobalt blue glassware.


I kept some - a Shirley Temple creamer, some Fish-shaped bowls, shakers, large bowl, rare mustard server, ribbed tumbler that I've had for a long time.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2021)

This is the cabinet before and after the sale:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2021)

IMO having a few pieces of colored glass on a windowsill makes a house feel more homey.

Mine is on the kitchen windowsill where I can give it a quick bath when I have a sink full of hot sudsy water.


----------



## Remy (Jul 12, 2021)

They got a great deal. Especially if they sell online. They will make plenty of money off all that glass. The main thing is, that you are happy with the sale and reducing items. 

The table would make a good porch table. Putting out for free was smart. I'm sure you can do it again.


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

Was any of it "Cambridge" glass? I am always looking to buy a few pieces of Cambridge.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

I put out a box of free items yesterday. All still there at the end of the day.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

oldman said:


> Was any of it "Cambridge" glass? I am always looking to buy a few pieces of Cambridge.


Yes - a "Wildflower" pattern sugar & creamer.



The only other piece that I'm sure is Cambridge I still have is an "Apple Blossom" compote, but I don't ship glassware.


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

Are the pieces signed?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

No


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> No


To be certain that it's Cambridge, I only buy signed. When I get back home, I will send you a picture of my small collection that my wife has on display in an etagere in our dining room. Whenever she has dinner guests, she will light up the etagere and usually, it will start a conversation. My grandparents worked for Cambridge Glass in Cambridge, Ohio. My grandfather was a glass blower and my grandmother did hand etching. She was a great artist. Never used a pattern, just etched free-hand, as she would call it.  I have a few pieces that she did.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

I never knew Cambridge was signed. I know some Fenton was. Unless what you mean by signed is not the designer's signature but the Cambridge mark - a C in a triangle?


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I never knew Cambridge was signed. I know some Fenton was. Unless what you mean by signed is not the designer's signature but the Cambridge mark - a C in a triangle?


That's it. Cambridge signs their glassware with the "C" inside of a triangle on the bottom, but not all pieces were signed. If you have never been to the Cambridge Collector's Club show and auction, you have been missing seeing some beautiful pieces. Here, check out this site. Much to explore here: *CCC* I have also been to the museum and again, I have pictures on my other computer at home. Please remind me to post them and when I get home, I will make that a priority. Some really beautiful colored glass pieces.
I would like to find the Amethyst (purple) wine pitcher and glass set on a mirror or crystal base.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

I remember my mom buying a set of Cambridge amethyst octagonal plates at a church rummage sale - they had the mark. I think I sold those years ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2021)

Glad you were abe to sell it, Deb. A step in the right direction in your goal to downsize.  I remember you not having a lot of luck with garage sales


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm selling more on Marketplace than I did at my yard sale, if I'm fortunate enough not to get stood up which is about 80% of the time. People stop at a sale and if they're looking for kid's clothes, they'd be out of luck at my sale. With Marketplace, people can search for what they want and see a photo of it.


----------



## RobinWren (Jul 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> An antique dealer say my ad on Facebook and stopped this morning. We were both happy with he deal. It included these pieces





Remy said:


> They got a great deal. Especially if they sell online. They will make plenty of money off all that glass. The main thing is, that you are happy with the sale and reducing items.
> 
> The table would make a good porch table. Putting out for free was smart. I'm sure you can do it again.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

I would consider buying any Cambridge that is signed, but colored glass only. I would even pick up. I have free flying privilege's with United, so I would fly up and rent a car to come and get it, if you are OK with doing so.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

My only Cambridge I have that I'm aware of is the Apple Blossom compote and that doesn't have the mark.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

I wish I could find a buyer for teh EAPG and the 78 RPM and LP record albums I still have!


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wish I could find a buyer for teh EAPG and the 78 RPM and LP record albums I still have!


Maybe try contacting someone here: Record Collectors 
I have bought and sold with them. Not anymore, but when I was collecting records for my juke boxes, I needed several 45's and they had all but two of them on my list. Very nice people.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

I think I saw that site. They don't by the music genres I have.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2021)

Got a nibble on the antique kerosene lamp I placed on Marketplace, but the woman said I lived 20 miles from her and that was too far to go just for the lamp. Would I consider bringing it to her? Yeah...THAT'S gonna happen! And when I get there, she'll have just stepped out...


----------



## Jules (Jul 13, 2021)

Your 20 miles is shorter than her 20 miles.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> Got a nibble on the antique kerosene lamp I placed on Marketplace, but the woman said I lived 20 miles from her and that was too far to go just for the lamp. Would I consider bringing it to her? Yeah...THAT'S gonna happen! And when I get there, she'll have just stepped out...
> 
> View attachment 173519


That is a very pretty kerosene lamp, @debodun .  

By the way, I was looking thru our area Marketplace; I am looking for a small settee and found so much glassware for sale.  There's going to be a huge estate sale in a neighboring city ~ tomorrow.  Their pictures reflected a lot of goodies.  I am not a (early) morning person so I guess I'll skip it.  Another moving sale had the pink glassware.

This is the only item that caught my eye.  I have no room for it though.  Or need.


----------



## Jules (Jul 14, 2021)

@horseless carriage might like that hat rack.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2021)

delete, wrong thread


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2021)

This is the glass I have left after the dealer bought most of what I was willing to part with on Saturday. Too bad so few people appreciate cut glass anymore. Colorless glass is very hard to sell.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2021)

Deb----Those are all very nice pieces and would enhance anyone's collection, but there are not too many collectors of anything these days. I don't see anything that looks like Cambridge, but the Onyx pieces look interesting. Have you been able to identify them?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2021)

The onyx may be L.E. Smith glass.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2021)

I like the onyx the best.


----------

